# small motors bass fishin



## slingshot86 (Feb 2, 2010)

here it is guys ! SMBF 2010 schedule... 3/14 barnesville city pond ( permit reqd).... 4/11 griffin res.....4/18 high falls ,buck cr.......5/02 big lazar wma....5/16 griffin res.....6/13 high falls.....6/27 big lazar....7/25 city pond.... 8/22 high falls....9/05 griffin res... 9/19 big lazar...ALL SAFE LIGH TO 2 PM .....1 0/10 city pond 2PM till.... classic 10/24 TBD. basic tx rules apply . contact Donald Piper @ 678-588-8255, after 5 pm plz. $40 a boat. incl big fish.  no club fees. come on out and have some fun with the barnesville boys !


----------



## Buzzerbaits (Feb 2, 2010)

BIG LAZER!!  YES...


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Feb 2, 2010)

I'll fish some of those events with you guys,thanks for posting up the schedule.


----------



## Chris S. (Feb 2, 2010)

Buzzerbaits said:


> BIG LAZER!!  YES...



Dont get too cocky.............op2:


----------



## ninetyatews6 (Feb 3, 2010)

Im in. I got my schedule yesterday.


----------



## Shane B. (Feb 3, 2010)

*pro*

Alright, but you cant bring that pro with you again


Buzzerbaits said:


> BIG LAZER!! YES...


----------



## Shane B. (Feb 3, 2010)

Chris S. said:


> Dont get too cocky.............op2:


Yeah if i recall, ole Derek spanked us all the last time I was there!


----------



## Shane B. (Feb 3, 2010)

*relief*

Im glad to see the griff back on the schedule


slingshot86 said:


> here it is guys ! SMBF 2010 schedule... 3/14 barnesville city pond ( permit reqd).... 4/11 griffin res.....4/18 high falls ,buck cr.......5/02 big lazar wma....5/16 griffin res.....6/13 high falls.....6/27 big lazar....7/25 city pond.... 8/22 high falls....9/05 griffin res... 9/19 big lazar...ALL SAFE LIGH TO 2 PM .....1 0/10 city pond 2PM till.... classic 10/24 TBD. basic tx rules apply . contact Donald Piper @ 678-588-8255, after 5 pm plz. $40 a boat. incl big fish. no club fees. come on out and have some fun with the barnesville boys !


----------



## Chris S. (Feb 6, 2010)

Shane B. said:


> Yeah if i recall, ole Derek spanked us all the last time I was there!



May have spanked you,I had fish..... and one goodun!


----------



## ninetyatews6 (Feb 16, 2010)

Where exactly is the griffin reservoir. I googled it but about 30 lakes came up inside spalding co. so that didnt help me any.


----------



## Buzzerbaits (Feb 16, 2010)

Chris S. said:


> Dont get too cocky.............op2:


  SORRY CHRIS. Got a little carried away


----------



## Buzzerbaits (Feb 16, 2010)

Shane B. said:


> Yeah if i recall, ole Derek spanked us all the last time I was there!


  Yea Derek did a fine job there. He put it on all of us.


----------



## slingshot86 (Feb 16, 2010)

*griffin*



ninetyatews6 said:


> Where exactly is the griffin reservoir. I googled it but about 30 lakes came up inside spalding co. so that didnt help me any.



also called heads creek res. try that. out rover -zetella rd. i see your in barnesville as well. p m me the week of and we will meet at the hot-spot and ride out there  together.


----------



## Ripster55 (Feb 16, 2010)

Ill make a couple of them


----------



## ninetyatews6 (Feb 16, 2010)

slingshot86 said:


> also called heads creek res. try that. out rover -zetella rd. i see your in barnesville as well. p m me the week of and we will meet at the hot-spot and ride out there  together.



Ten Fo'. Will do it. 
Not sure who is gonna fish it with me. I have one guy that will be able to make it to a few but i gotta find someone else also for whenever he cant come. I used to know more people that fished than this. LOL


----------



## brandon hightower (Feb 22, 2010)

i think theres still some great bass in b-ville. you just gotta know where to go.   EVERYBODY lets fallow  SLINGSHOT86, im sure he has some good holes scoped out.


----------



## slingshot86 (Feb 22, 2010)

caught a few today, Brandon. too much fresh water.  but i bow to the club champion, BVD !  look fwd to this year......


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Feb 22, 2010)

brandon hightower said:


> i think theres still some great bass in b-ville. you just gotta know where to go.   EVERYBODY lets fallow  SLINGSHOT86, im sure he has some good holes scoped out.



Yeah,

Ya gotta watch ole slingshot,especially at the shi&*y pond .... I meant City Pond.


----------



## slingshot86 (Feb 22, 2010)

*b-ville*



brandon hightower said:


> i think theres still some great bass in b-ville. you just gotta know where to go.   EVERYBODY lets fallow  SLINGSHOT86, im sure he has some good holes scoped out.



biggest problem with that lake is the bucket brigade....


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Feb 22, 2010)

Is that a city pond toad in your avatar?


----------



## slingshot86 (Feb 22, 2010)

yep.....7.8


----------



## ninetyatews6 (Feb 23, 2010)

slingshot86 said:


> caught a few today, Brandon. too much fresh water.  but i bow to the club champion, BVD !  look fwd to this year......



Glad you had better luck than i did last friday. I wasnt hitting on anything there.


----------



## Shane B. (Feb 23, 2010)

slingshot86 said:


> yep.....7.8


Hey Paul, think we will ever see a schedule without the ole city pond on it? You know maybe give it a break til the end of the season!


----------



## brandon hightower (Feb 23, 2010)

im not tryin to brag paul,but its two time champ haha


----------



## brandon hightower (Feb 23, 2010)

slingshot86 said:


> biggest problem with that lake is the bucket brigade....


  yeah too many fish leave the banks by others. and it's usually the big ones that get took home first. and it does affect the pond over time.  people dont realize how long it takes those pigs to get that nickname.


----------



## slingshot86 (Feb 24, 2010)

*c p*



Shane B. said:


> Hey Paul, think we will ever see a schedule without the ole city pond on it? You know maybe give it a break til the end of the season!



just wouldnt be the " barnesville boys " without  city pond, would it ? its only on the schedule 3 times out of 12 this year. besides, that lake has paid off handsomely for you and Ricky over the years..and BTW, YOU chose it for the fall classic in 09.


----------



## Shane B. (Feb 24, 2010)

slingshot86 said:


> just wouldnt be the " barnesville boys " without  city pond, would it ? its only on the schedule 3 times out of 12 this year. besides, that lake has paid off handsomely for you and Ricky over the years..and BTW, YOU chose it for the fall classic in 09.


Yeah but I wasnt trying to draw it, why dont we call it griffin boyz this year!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Feb 24, 2010)

Shane B. said:


> Yeah but I wasnt trying to draw it, why dont we call it griffin boyz this year!




 You trying to put pressure on us GRIFFINITES Shane B? 

Mike and I have named our team "CANTCATCHEM" , and it is the truth so far this year !!!!!


----------



## Shane B. (Feb 25, 2010)

HAWGHUNNA said:


> You trying to put pressure on us GRIFFINITES Shane B?
> 
> Mike and I have named our team "CANTCATCHEM" , and it is the truth so far this year !!!!!


I feel your pain, how bout we call ourselves shoulda, coulda, woulda but didnt!


----------

